# WHIRLPOOL ice maker won't dispense water



## martizar (Sep 24, 2010)

My ice maker works if I manually fill it with water, but it won't dispense water. It is not clogged with ice. The in door water dispenser works fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

it could be the motor that pulls the water,
you could have a tiny piece of debris in the line, especially if you are on a well and ran it low. 
The arm that tells it the tray is full can be stuck,
someone could have turned the supply valve off. 
are you sure the line isn't frozen inside anywhere?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

See if this helps. Many brands are similar, especially older models.

http://www.geappliances.com/service_and_support/faqs/faq_icemakers.htm


----------

